# Barco flutuante



## Jessica_limab

Olá!!!!!!

alguém pode me dizer como se diz "barco flutuante" em espanhol? ou alguma outra expressão que eu possa utilizar???

Muito Grata.


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Poderia ser *barco flotante*, mas necessitamos contexto...


----------



## Jessica_limab

Nossa me expressei mal.
Em realidade gostaría de dizer: restaurante flutuante.Estes restaurantes que há em beira de mar, de riachos e etc. 
Grata por sua resposta, vejamos agora se será mais fácil para me ajudar.


----------



## araceli

restaurante flotante


----------



## Tomby

A Araceli tem razão. Não obstante se se tratar de um restaurante que fique à beira do do mar ou de um río, pode se chamar "merendero" ou "chiringuito". Também simplesmente restaurante propriamente dito.
Gostaria de esclarecer que nos "merenderos" a gente pode levar consigo a comida e tomar ali algum refrigerante, bebidas, sorvetes, etc. e paga por usar a mesa.
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Jessica_limab

Muito obrigada Araceli e Tambatossals. Me ajudaram muito, estava pensando em algo como "fluctuante". Vejam o perigo neste idioma!
Novamente Obrigada.

Um abraço.


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Existe a palavra _fluctuante, oscilante: los precios fluctuantes, por ejemplo_, mas neste asunto se usa _flotante, que flota_.

De nada.


----------



## jazyk

> Em realidade gostaría de dizer: restaurante flutuante.Estes restaurantes que há em beira de mar, de riachos e etc.


Mas se estão à beira-mar, como é que são flutuantes. Ou estão literalmente sobre a água, apoiados por estacas, como aquelas palafitas que vi na televisão que parecem ser comuns na Amazônia?


----------



## Jessica_limab

Sim, pode ser estes restaruantes/barcos que ficam a beira-mar presos por estacas ou outro material que os mantém parados. Ou mesmo estes outros, que por sua vez também podem estar um pouco mais além que a beira do mar. Este tipo de restaurante existem em muitos lugares, não somente na Amazônia em São Paulo pode-se encontrar alguns. 
Espero que te  ajudade.


----------



## Tomby

Antes de mais peço desculpa porque talvez seja uma tolice a minha pergunta.
Esse tipo de restaurantes que ficam presos à beira de um rio, não são conhecidos como lanchonetes na região da Amazônia?


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Antes de mais peço desculpa porque talvez seja uma tolice a minha pergunta.
> Esse tipo de restaurantes que ficam presos à beira de um rio, não são conhecidos como lanchonetes na região da Amazônia?



TT, eu não sou brasileiro mas acho que uma *lanchonete* pode ser *qualquer* estabelecimento onde é possível tomar refeições ligeiras/leves.


----------



## Vanda

Consegui achar um bar flutuante na Amazônia. Assim como os bares, encontram-se hotéis, restaurantes, etc. Uma casa flutuante...


----------



## Jessica_limab

Tombatossals said:


> Antes de mais peço desculpa porque talvez seja uma tolice a minha pergunta.
> Esse tipo de restaurantes que ficam presos à beira de um rio, não são conhecidos como lanchonetes na região da Amazônia?


 
Olá, bom como já haviam dito, lachonete é um establecimento que se vende geralmente lanches, essas comidas rápidas em geral. Estes restaurantes flutuantes são realmente sobre a água, como nas  imagens mostradas pela nossa amiga anteriormente. Podem ser tradicionalmete restaurantes ou pequenos navios wue trabalham como tal.Existem também, neste caso nas praias, um tipo de lanchonete que é chamado de quiosque, nele se vende comidas do mar, lanches e etc. 
 Bom espero ter-lhe aclarado.

Abraços.


----------

